# اسطورة المفاجات الشريط الثالث ابونا موسي رشدي اللحن الروحاني زدلي روحي



## tamer9002 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد طول غياب تامر جع ليكم باسطورة المفاجات الشريط الثالث ابونا موسي رشدي اللحن الروحاني زدلي روحي لسه نازل طازة متواجد في المكتبات بس المرة دي لا عود ولا جيتار مزيكا جديدة
عدد الترانيم 13 ترنيمة كلمات وتلحين ابونا موسي 
بالاشتراك مع ماريان جورج 
والكورال مريم شوقي - سارة معروف-نرمين وهبه -ليليان عبيد -ريم نسيم 
ودي ترنيمة واحدة من الشريط جميلة قوي اسمها يابني حبيبي
http://www.mediafire.com/?dbdd2i3r0lvylhu
اما بالنسبة لباقي الشريط تقدر تنزل ااقرب مكتبة وتشتريه 
صلوا من اجلي 
تامر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا تااااامر
الله ينور عليك 
​


----------



## naro_lovely (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*to7fa gdddddddddddddddddddddn merciiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------



## nermeen1 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراا
جميل و رائع جداا
الرب معااكم​


----------

